# ipad 2 écran additionnel en usb



## fletchernic (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais utiliser mon ipad 2 en tant qu'écran supplémentaire au boulot.
Le problème est que je ne peux pas utiliser les applications existantes car elles utilisent le wifi et le réseau wifi à mon bureau est très restreint (impossible de communiquer avec le réseau lan de la boite).

Est-ce qu'il existe à votre connaissance une solution via jailbreak pour que l'ipad puisse fonctionner en écran supplémentaire mais par usb ?


merci d'avance


----------



## Le Mascou (1 Février 2012)

L'USB ne transfère pas la vidéo, il te faut absolument du VGA ou HDMI. 

Axe tes recherches sur une solution adaptateur iPhone(iPad)/HDMI (achat possible via Apple Store) vers écran externe.


----------

